# SARMS from enhanced athlete



## aquanauts30 (Sep 10, 2016)

I here that these guys are actually kind of decent, and people often try their ostarine "ostamuscle." But, has abyone tried their LGD? Any good results?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kattie (Sep 12, 2016)

new here.


----------



## Tanman_zilla (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes. Best results using YK-11 this year. 

Sure the dosages recommended will work a little, but NOT for me, I suggest 20-50mg (5mg per capsule) minimum per day and split to 2x/Day. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

